# Vaccinations in Ontario Canada?



## Geranyl (May 13, 2004)

Hi, I'm in London Ontario and am wondering about paratyphoid, pox, paramoxovirus (PMV) vaccinations, and deworming. The vets here don't seem to vaccinate birds, and all the vaccines I see that you can order from the states are in bulk amounts. I just have 2 doves, but I have a flock of pigeons on my balcony that I feed. I'd like to vaccinate my doves and deworm them. I just got them and they had lice, so I'm a little worried. 

Are there any local pigeon fanciers who may be able to help out with getting my doves vaccinated and dewormed? Or any suggestions about canadian medication suppliers?


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

You can get wormers, canker, pox and PMV Vaccines at Global Pigeon Siuply, Foys, Jedds, Siegels online and not in bulk. Some wormers also kill blood sucking parasites (Moxidectin), and you can get a permethrin pump spray for the feathers while you are at it.

You should also treat your feral flock for canker and worms - this is simple to do by adding a few drops of cod-liver oil or olive oil to the seed and the medication is stirred in and adheres to the seeds. All of this is easy to do and should be done.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

I live in Toronto Ontario, A few years ago I also wanted my pigeon vaccinated but as you say vets don't do it so what you can do as I did is find a local fancier.

Check out this site and see if you have anyone near by where you live. Contact the person and ask when he or she vaccinated the birds and if you could bring your bird(s) over to have him vaccinated.
I think that would be the best thing to do, if you want to buy the meds yourself you can order them as I did from these websites: http://www.jedds.com http://www.siegelpigeons.com http://www.globalpigeon.com http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com 

But I'd suggest you use the fancier's vaccines because you would have to buy 50 doses and the other 48 will go to waste unless you make a deal with your local fancier and see if he wants to use up some of the vaccine meds that you bought on his birds as well.
http://www.angelfire.com/tx5/CPFA/ONTARIO.html 

Mary


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Mary has some really good advice. In fact, the Canadian Racing Pigeon Union is located in London -- Dorothy at the office there would be more than happy to help you find a local pigeon fancier! They also sell a limited supply of medications and treatments.

If you're vaccinating doves, they require one half the dose of a pigeon when vaccinating for PMV (that's the only vaccination almost everyone up here uses). A pigeon gets 1/2 cc -- doves, 1/4 (that's what the instructions that came with our vacccine tells us, and how we vaccinate our ringneck doves).


----------



## pgnanddove (Sep 3, 2003)

Hi Granyl,
This is 4 days old, but thought it would help. Since you live in London, ON, there is a pigeon product supplier in Norwich, ON and it will be closer to you. As Mary mentioned, you would be better off, finding a fancier to share the medication than buying it yourself for 2 birds. However, you can check this place out and see if they sell you in small quantity.
Here is the site: http://www.ralphmooreandsons.on.ca/pigeonprod.htm 
good luck

------------------
pgn&dove


----------



## Geranyl (May 13, 2004)

Thanks for all the suggestions. It looks like the Pigeon Racing Union is my best bet, but again, only deworming and PMV. I wonder why we can't get pox and paratyphoid vaccines here in Canada. Have those diseases never gotten here?


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Paratyphoid and Pox aren't seen much up here.

And Pox vaccine can be dangerous to other birds if you don't follow the very strict quarantine period after vaccinating -- it is a 'live' vaccine -- in reality it gives the birds a weak 'dose' of the disease. If the birds are let out after vaccinating, and come in contact with 'non-vaccinated' birds, the other birds could get sick (and possibly die). Most fanciers don't feel that the small risk in this area is worth having to keep their birds locked up for 3-4 weeks after vaccinating.

Some fanciers are starting to vaccinate for Paratyphoid around here, but not many. We use a feed pellet that includes an ingredient that is supposed to kill the bacteria that causes it, so we don't vaccinate.


----------

